# Rhinestone Decorating on License Plates and Plate Holders



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I started this thread as we were dicussing in the Rhinestone Decal threads,, about License Plates and License Plate holder Rhinestone Decorating.

I have in the past, used flat back stones and gluing or hotfix stones and a heated hand held wand to achieve this

However we now have Rhinestone Decals,, and I am testing out the Decals on License plates and license plate holders,, 

This Brings up the question, as to which states let you have one decorated plate,, 
or not,,, (Vanity plates)

Or if in fact , if you can decorate the plate that is placed in your hands by the dept of transportation.
I am awaiting a call back from out state dept to find out what is ok in Minnesota the area we live or what is not ok..

I thought it might be a good resource for others wanting to add this to their, list of services,,, if we cold list by state ,, what each state , requires 2 plates or just one,,, 

so we all have that info....

Minnesota Requires, 2 plates, front and back,
so i know that for sure the plate holder can have bling,, 

Please post if you live in a state what is the legal practice for this in your state.
Thanks


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

Oklahoma - One plate


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Kentucky - one plate


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks guys,,


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

Floridaaaaaa 1 plate


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Texas - 2 plates


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here are the states that require two License Plates (So I am told):


Alaska
California
Colorado
Connecticut
District of Columbia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Iowa
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Minnesota
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New York
North Dakota
Ohio
Oregon
Rhode Island
South Dakota
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Washington
Wisconsin
 Wyoming
I have a large order for license plates due by the end of August so when I went to renew my tag last week this is what I was told. Tags can not be altered in any way but you can place a decorative license plate frame around the tag as long as the tag/permit numbers can be visibly seen by an Officer. It can not be obstructed in any way or the officer can have you remove it on the spot. In the states that only require one tag, it is legal to place a novelty plate in the front of the vehicle. ( I was told this was Federal Law not State Law so if you are from GA and happen to drive across the state line, the same rules apply.) Sandy if you hear something different left me know.

In Georgia Vanity plates( aka personalized plates) refers to those that are issued by the DMV that may have your last name, first initial and last name, Save the Wetlands, Breast Cancer, 2ntens4u, or similar, and because they were issued by the DMV they can not be altered in any way either.

The plates I am making will be rhinestone novelty plates that will go on the front of the cars. I do not want to use the DAS film as I want the stones to be permanently adhered. I have been testing a lot of different methods but none seem to be working now except gluing by hand and that is out of the question. I need a way to mass produce these.

If you have come up with something let me know.

Thanks,
Katrina


----------



## lattemarie (Oct 7, 2007)

Michigan - one plate


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow,, that is all some great info,,

I too was glueing the before,, 
I will keep you posted as how this holds,,, I have one going with xpel .

thanks for the great info,,,,, woohooooo


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great info Katrina!!! Thanks for sharing. I know that Arkansas issues specialty plates for a lot of different things and I know I have seen a lot of people that have our Razorback stickers in the middle of the plate. So far no one has gotten in trouble for that, but they do not obstruct the numbers and letters. That is the reason I thought that maybe a little bling in the middle where they are putting the Razorback sticker or like on the butterflies' wings on the specialty plates that are state issued. It might fly, I don't know.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

BML Builder said:


> Great info Katrina!!! Thanks for sharing. I know that Arkansas issues specialty plates for a lot of different things and I know I have seen a lot of people that have our Razorback stickers in the middle of the plate. So far no one has gotten in trouble for that, but they do not obstruct the numbers and letters. That is the reason I thought that maybe a little bling in the middle where they are putting the Razorback sticker or like on the butterflies' wings on the specialty plates that are state issued. It might fly, I don't know.



I see it all the time also, Tech Yellow Jacket stickers, and GA Bulldog stickers are in the middle of a lot of plates around here. I really don't think the cops will mess with you about it as this has been going on for as long as I can remember. But I guess when I asked the questions they had to give me the "official" answer.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Katrina,

Here are the laws for Florida. I have seen stickers placed on tags here and depending on who might pull you over and their mood at the time you could get ticked for obscuring tag to ...

Keep us informed. I bet many would like a vanity bling tag.

Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine



Tags can not be altered in any way but you can place a decorative license plate frame around the tag as long as the tag/permit numbers can be visibly seen by an Officer. It can not be obstructed in any way or the officer can have you remove it on the spot. In the states that only require one tag, it is legal to place a novelty plate in the front of the vehicle. ( I was told this was Federal Law not State Law so if you are from GA and happen to drive across the state line, the same rules apply.) Sandy if you hear something different left me know.

In Georgia Vanity plates( aka personalized plates) refers to those that are issued by the DMV that may have your last name, first initial and last name, Save the Wetlands, Breast Cancer, 2ntens4u, or similar, and because they were issued by the DMV they can not be altered in any way either.

The plates I am making will be rhinestone novelty plates that will go on the front of the cars. I do not want to use the DAS film as I want the stones to be permanently adhered. I have been testing a lot of different methods but none seem to be working now except gluing by hand and that is out of the question. I need a way to mass produce these.

If you have come up with something let me know.

Thanks,
Katrina[/QUOTE]


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Wow,, that is all some great info,,
> 
> I too was glueing the before,,
> I will keep you posted as how this holds,,, I have one going with xpel .
> ...


Are you using a metal or plastic license plate?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

the plate is metal,, the license holder is a plastic, type


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Any updates to this thread .. it's almost a year since someone posted. I am thinking there may be new material out there that can adhere to vanity plates by now ... maybe? Would be interested in any updates. Thanks


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't tried it, but I would think that the decal material should adhere to the license plates and holders. Just a guess though.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

BML Builder said:


> I haven't tried it, but I would think that the decal material should adhere to the license plates and holders. Just a guess though.



Thank you....I actually found another post that covered many pages worth of this information.


----------



## lauriekaye (Jul 27, 2007)

Rusty,
Will you be willing to share where the information you found on decorating license plates is?
Thanks


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

We just apply the rhinestone car decals to the license plates and they work great. We also make rhinestone magnets for cars where we apply the decals to the magnet material for rhinestone car Magnets. We have a very cool one that we created with our business website for our car out of rhinestones and a magnet. Hope this helps. 

Matt


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have made 100s of rhinestone license plates using Xpel. It works great. I also use a clear plate cover to protect the decal. I will post a few pics when I get time


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Are the acrylic or aluminum license plates best for rhinestone decoration?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

The decals should work on either one.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

BML Builder said:


> The decals should work on either one.


That's what I figured. The acrylic plates are twice as expensive as the aluminum though so I'm leaning towards aluminum. I'm looking at Sign Warehouse for the acrylics and Beacon Graphics for the aluminum. Are there other more affordable suppliers for the items that you know of?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Denver Sign Supply has the white aluminum license plates in a 100 count pack for $67.00. We have used them for years and they stand up great. they are listed on their website as Auto Tags.


----------

